# July/August Turning Challenge - Miniatures



## Woodworking Vet

I'm sure this has been done, but its what is on my mind. Below is an example. 

*It can be any turning you want, 
*From wood, resin, a combination or any other medium you can turn on your lathe. 
*But it must be a piece of scrap. We all have scraps, or can make scraps.
*It must not be more than 2" tall or 2" in diameter, unless it is multiple miniatures making a set or larger piece. The smaller the better.

Submissions will go until say August 24, voting from 8/25 until around 8/30 and winner announced 8/31. I have some personal distractions right now so I will need reminders to follow up. I trust there are enough folks here willing to harass me. You can do a platter, bowl, goblet, hollow form, lidded box or anything else you so desire.

Here is an example of a miniature hollow form, with an AAA battery for scale.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65

Great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I love it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

This is right up my alley, I'm in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> This is right up my alley, I'm in!


Ok so you're making full sized?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13

Woodworking Vet said:


> Here is an example of a miniature hollow form, with an AAA battery for scale.



We require a blue lighter for scale around here....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA

Great contest, and great first entry! 

Had the battery not been there I'd have never known!


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Great contest, and great first entry! 


Steve in VA said:


> Had the battery not been there I'd have never known!




That was the idea when I made this! Its not my smallest miniature by any means. 

I won't add a new rule but ideally you should include at least one photo with something next to your miniature for scale.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

Think I'm going to have to make some new tools for this challenge. Maybe head to Harbor Freight and get a set or two of Allen wrenches to grind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I wonder if I can make a micro carbide tool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Ooooo! I like the idea! Boy this one will be a challenge for me.  I'm definitely in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Cool, yea I’m in. Now to hunt for some scraps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Anybody playing with anything mini yet? I'm stuck house/dog sitting in town for my sister and not going to get any shop time till late next week. It's too hot anyway.... But still having withdrawal symptoms....


----------



## TimR

Well, I just started looking at candidates. These are scrap pieces that have been sitting on table by lathe for at least a year or two.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65

I've got a 30 gallon tote I keep under the bench to keep pieces too large to throw away that's about half full. Haven't had time yet to pick anything out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708

I've got a few ideas, found my scraps, that's a far a I've gotten

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Jolie0708 said:


> I've got a few ideas, found my scraps, that's a far a I've gotten


You're farther along than me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I started today....

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh yeah....I got this....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Insert explosive swear words here....

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## ripjack13

Well. I guess its a cute micro bowl...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Back to the drawing board....i need to make a small tool. My carbides are too big.


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> Insert explosive swear words here....
> 
> View attachment 213061


I have a feeling that you won't be the only one to experience this during the challenge!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Ouch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Well. I guess its a cute micro bowl...
> 
> View attachment 213062


Wait, what? Looks full.sized to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

ripjack13 said:


> Back to the drawing board....i need to make a small tool. My carbides are too big.


Has anyone tried dental tools? There are a ton of different shapes to those and they are specifically designed for tight places

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Insert explosive swear words here....
> 
> View attachment 213061


design changed- mini brandy glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have Lee sending me pics of how he makes his tools from allen wrenches. When i get em all I'll post em up so we all can try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

The one I made, just ground a round edge on the short arm and then ground it like a scraper with a 70° angle. No handle, just used a pair of vise grips to hold it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet

For the small vase that I posted a picture of on page 1 of this thread, I used a 3/8" bowl gouge to turn the outside. For the inside I used an old small screwdriver ground down to make it a small round nose scraper. Since then I've purchased a set of the Sorby micro turning tools which really work great. But those would be easy to make with allen wrenches or small screwdrivers.

I have done miniature platters with 1/4" bowl and spindle gouges (don't need both, one of the two works well).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

I've got 2 of the Sorby miniature tools I'll sell if anyone wants them. I'll dig them out tomorrow, take some pics and start a thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Marc, sorry to see the oops. Is that dogwood? Looks pretty small, but should have been able to use one of my 1/4” carbide 
hook tools…pretty sure you have.


----------



## TimR

https://woodbarter.com/threads/small-batch-of-hook-carbide-wood-turning-tools.38051/


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Anybody playing with anything mini yet? I'm stuck house/dog sitting in town for my sister and not going to get any shop time till late next week. It's too hot anyway.... But still having withdrawal symptoms....


I started on something tonight that I’ve never done before. It will either be super cool or an epic fail lol. I’m making spares at the same time just in case. :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb

This was going to be my entry but it's just over 2" tall. That's why I prepped spares in case something like that happened. I got this idea from Rebecca DeGroot. She calls it a mini aquifer.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## trc65

Cool project Barb! I just watched her prentation and that's on my list to try, pressure pot or not. I want to do a monocot though (corn).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Cool project Barb! I just watched her prentation and that's on my list to try, pressure pot or not. I want to do a monocot though (corn).


Thanks! I don't think I could do anything other than a little leaf. Carving is definitely not my strong suit.


----------



## trc65

I plan to play with a little epoxy putty for the plant. Just need to figure out if I can get a decent smooth surface. 

I'm jealous seeing the presentations with all the power carving tools and burrs. I've got nothing other than a Dremel and never tried any power carving.


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> I plan to play with a little epoxy putty for the plant. Just need to figure out if I can get a decent smooth surface.
> 
> I'm jealous seeing the presentations with all the power carving tools and burrs. I've got nothing other than a Dremel and never tried any power carving.


Epoxy putty is such a great idea! I didn't even think of that. I've used milliput and it left a smooth surface. The parts that weren't smooth were very easy to sand. All I have is a dremel wannabe and that doesn't cut it for carving. So yeah, having power carving tools would be very helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

There are several colors of epoxy putty, gray, white, tan. I doubt we can find the green. But if you grab the tan and some green dye... or green mica pigment?


----------



## Barb

2feathers Creative Making said:


> There are several colors of epoxy putty, gray, white, tan. I doubt we can find the green. But if you grab the tan and some green dye... or green mica pigment?


That's certainly worth experimenting with. I used rustoleum spray paint and primer but I don't like the finish it left. Probably because it was hard for me not to overspray such a small piece. Thanks for that tip too. :)


----------



## Barb

2feathers Creative Making said:


> There are several colors of epoxy putty, gray, white, tan. I doubt we can find the green. But if you grab the tan and some green dye... or green mica pigment?


I've also thought about airbrushing but that requires another rabbit hole to go down into lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Barb said:


> This was going to be my entry but it's just over 2" tall. That's why I prepped spares in case something like that happened. I got this idea from Rebecca DeGroot. She calls it a mini aquifer.
> 
> View attachment 213131View attachment 213132View attachment 213133


Very cool Barb! Rebecca is a friend of mine, those pieces she does are incredible!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

AAAAAhhhhh airbrushing! Right up my alley along with the apoxie putty

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Very cool Barb! Rebecca is a friend of mine, those pieces she does are incredible!


That's super cool! And I agree they are very incredible. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Oh yeah....I got this....
> 
> View attachment 213060



Me thinks I recognize the hollower. But I thinks it would be a little large for miniatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Me thinks I recognize the hollower. But I thinks it would be a little large for miniatures.



Michele bought them for me. The easy wood ci5 tools.

They are certainly too big.


----------



## ripjack13

I got pics of mini tools from Lee. I'll post em up later tonight....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> Is that dogwood?



No sir. Its misquite from @Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Woodworking Vet said:


> I'm sure this has been done, but its what is on my mind. Below is an example.
> 
> *It can be any turning you want,
> *From wood, resin, a combination or any other medium you can turn on your lathe.
> *But it must be a piece of scrap. We all have scraps, or can make scraps.
> *It must not be more than 2" tall or 2" in diameter, unless it is multiple miniatures making a set or larger piece. The smaller the better.
> 
> Submissions will go until say August 24, voting from 8/25 until around 8/30 and winner announced 8/31. I have some personal distractions right now so I will need reminders to follow up. I trust there are enough folks here willing to harass me. You can do a platter, bowl, goblet, hollow form, lidded box or anything else you so desire.
> 
> Here is an example of a miniature hollow form, with an AAA battery for scale.
> 
> View attachment 212748
> 
> View attachment 212749


Damon, what finish techniques did you use on that turning?


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13

Round end. Then flatten top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet

ripjack13 said:


> Damon, what finish techniques did you use on that turning?



Marc, after carving the piece I painted it black inside and out. I then used gold acrylic paint around the rim and dry brushed the gold on the outside. Dry brushing allowed me to get the paint on the surface of the carvings without going into the carvings. The top coat is an archival spray finish. I hope that answered your question, if not let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Flatten bottom ridge...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Thanks for doing that Marc!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

TimR said:


> Well, I just started looking at candidates. These are scrap pieces that have been sitting on table by lathe for at least a year or two.
> 
> View attachment 213025


I vote for the nut...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Mr. Peet said:


> I vote for the nut...


Did you say “nut” …crossing my fingers I don’t pull a @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## TimR

I don’t remember name of this nut so if someone knows, be sure to tell us. The first pic shows it’s outer shell and the inner nut that was turned is sitting in bottle opener . I don’t have a lighter so Phillips bit will have to do. 
My hollowing tool was a 5/64” Allen wrench in a 5/32” drilled hole.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony

Very cool Tim! Were you able to hollow all the way down?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Thanks Tony, yea I was able to hollow all the way down but likely still a bit heavy by relative terms. If I could measure, probably about 1/8” wall thickness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Ok, so technically this wasn’t a scrap piece…ugh, back to drawing board


----------



## Woodworking Vet

TimR said:


> Ok, so technically this wasn’t a scrap piece…ugh, back to drawing board



I consider it an acceptable entry, you met the spirit of the challenge. Good job! You're welcome to do another if you want, nothing in my rules say only one entry

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR

Woodworking Vet said:


> I consider it an acceptable entry, you met the spirit of the challenge. Good job! You're welcome to do another if you want, nothing in my rules say only one entry


Thanks Damon! I did find out it’s called Raffia or Raphia nut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb

TimR said:


> I don’t remember name of this nut so if someone knows, be sure to tell us. The first pic shows it’s outer shell and the inner nut that was turned is sitting in bottle opener . I don’t have a lighter so Phillips bit will have to do.
> My hollowing tool was a 5/64” Allen wrench in a 5/32” drilled hole.
> View attachment 213446
> 
> View attachment 213447
> 
> View attachment 213448
> 
> View attachment 213449


That is pretty cool! It's crazy that the meat of the nut was hard enough to turn. With everyone making good use of the Allen wrench hollower, I might have to try that myself. Take away the ruler and bit and it would look full sized. :)


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> That is pretty cool! It's crazy that the meat of the nut was hard enough to turn. With everyone making good use of the Allen wrench hollower, I might have to try that myself. Take away the ruler and bit and it would look full sized. :)


Oh, it did require CA and shavings stabilization along the way. Not sure if age related , I’ve had these for 8-9 yrs at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

These are all so cool!

Great job @TimR

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Insert explosive swear words here....
> 
> View attachment 213061


Is the black around the break a result of burning


----------



## ripjack13

Ok. Here's thy official entry.
Masur birch. 1-5/8" tall.
Hollowed out the best I could without cutting through the inside out again. I used a couple of different sized allens ground down.
Orange lighter for scale....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Is the black around the break a result of burning


No. I had colored it in with black sharpie and was going to sand it back. But...didn't happen.


----------



## Barb

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. Here's thy official entry.
> Masur birch. 1-5/8" tall.
> Hollowed out the best I could without cutting through the inside out again. I used a couple of different sized allens ground down.
> Orange lighter for scale....
> View attachment 214384
> 
> View attachment 214385
> 
> View attachment 214386
> 
> View attachment 214387
> 
> View attachment 214388
> 
> View attachment 214389
> 
> View attachment 214390
> 
> View attachment 214391


Very nice form!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Here's my official entry. A wee little maple burl honey pot and dipper. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Awesome entries everyone!!


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Barb said:


> Here's my official entry. A wee little maple burl honey pot and dipper. :)
> 
> View attachment 214576View attachment 214577View attachment 214578View attachment 214579View attachment 214580


 

Being a diabetic, that is about the right size honey pot for me. Great job Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

That is really special Barb, nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Barb said:


> Here's my official entry. A wee little maple burl honey pot and dipper. :)
> 
> View attachment 214576View attachment 214577View attachment 214578View attachment 214579View attachment 214580


Oh...my....gosh.
Barb, that is flippin AWESOME!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

[email protected] look at you! Hard to believe you haven't been turning all that long. The bowls you've turned out and now this!! Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Taking a lead from @ripjack13, I made a few new tools from Allen wrenches.

My first entry is made from some type of pod that was a cutoff from the wood @barefoot sent me. It is very interesting in that under the outer shell/bark there is a fiber material that has the feel of carpet and then under that is wood. The base is carrot wood that was leftover from the pipe challenge and the finial is a cutoff from a pen blank.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Lou Currier

The second entry is from a piece of monkey pod cutoff. It’s a miniature urn for your pet mouse or hamster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Way to go Lou. Really, really like the mini urn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ray D

Cool pieces @Lou Currier . Hope thing are well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Ray D said:


> Cool pieces @Lou Currier . Hope thing are well


Things are ok. My fiancé is on the mend but not out of the woods yet.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Barb said:


> Here's my official entry. A wee little maple burl honey pot and dipper. :)
> 
> View attachment 214576View attachment 214577View attachment 214578View attachment 214579View attachment 214580


Awesome work barb! Blows my mind! I might as well not finish mine....jk

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Nice pieces Lou. I like them both but prefer the monkey pod as well. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

Barb said:


> Here's my official entry. A wee little maple burl honey pot and dipper. :)
> 
> View attachment 214576View attachment 214577View attachment 214578View attachment 214579View attachment 214580


Very impressive. What kind of tooling did you use to get that much detail on such a small turning?


----------



## Barb

B Rogers said:


> Very impressive. What kind of tooling did you use to get that much detail on such a small turning?


Thank you. I used D-Way beading tools for the beads and carbide tools for the rest. Plus a dremel wannabe for the notch in the lid.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> Nice pieces Lou. I like them both but prefer the monkey pod as well. :)


You really have to see the first piece in person and feel it to appreciate it I think. The pod is really interesting to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

@Barb - beyond coolness and so unexpected! You just seem to embrace and rise to the occasion when it comes to these challenges! Way to go!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Both are great @Lou Currier but the first one is my fave!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

@Barb that honey pot is just too darn cute! Love the idea and the execution. 

@Lou Currier outstanding looking forms! Love the different layer/textures on the first one and the monkey pod is beautiful.

To everyone else - everybody seems to have a much higher class of cutoffs lying around than I do. Going to have to start searching for a respectable piece for my project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## TimR

Barb said:


> Here's my official entry. A wee little maple burl honey pot and dipper. :)
> 
> View attachment 214576View attachment 214577View attachment 214578View attachment 214579View attachment 214580


Way cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Lou Currier said:


> Taking a lead from @ripjack13, I made a few new tools from Allen wrenches.
> 
> My first entry is made from some type of pod that was a cutoff from the wood @barefoot sent me. It is very interesting in that under the outer shell/bark there is a fiber material that has the feel of carpet and then under that is wood. The base is carrot wood that was leftover from the pipe challenge and the finial is a cutoff from a pen blank.
> 
> View attachment 214585
> 
> View attachment 214587
> 
> View attachment 214586


Very nice Lou. The pod looks like banksia, the layer of fuzz is a giveaway hint.


----------



## Lou Currier

TimR said:


> Very nice Lou. The pod looks like banksia, the layer of fuzz is a giveaway hint.


The outside didn’t look like banksia.

Edit... after looking at some pictures online, it is defiantly banksia pod. It is the top end or stem end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

Not participating but definitely following! So many cool minis!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jolie0708

Ok, here goes nothing.... Here's my entry. 
Here's how it started and stayed for a good while. I had no idea what I was making. It's made from scraps from my pen blanks. Walnut and Ambrosia Maple. Just glued them together in a little pattern. Then squared it off. 


Here is my little "whatchamacallit" with the lighter for showing its size it's 1 1/4" tall by 1 3/4"wide. Finished with Mylands Friction polish.



Wish I'd had better lighting! Might be able to get it in better light when I get home from house sitting. This was a fun project, I had no idea what it was going to turn out to be until I just started turning it. Then this thing appeared. Love the randomness aspect of this hobby!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony

Way cool Jolie! What a great way to use pen blank scraps!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb

Jolie0708 said:


> Ok, here goes nothing.... Here's my entry.
> Here's how it started and stayed for a good while. I had no idea what I was making. It's made from scraps from my pen blanks. Walnut and Ambrosia Maple. Just glued them together in a little pattern. Then squared it off. View attachment 214663
> Here is my little "whatchamacallit" with the lighter for showing its size it's 1 1/4" tall by 1 3/4"wide. Finished with Mylands Friction polish.
> View attachment 214659
> Wish I'd had better lighting! Might be able to get it in better light when I get home from house sitting. This was a fun project, I had no idea what it was going to turn out to be until I just started turning it. Then this thing appeared. Love the randomness aspect of this hobby!
> View attachment 214660


Very cool! Now I know what to do with all the pen blanks I'll probably never use. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Great work Jolie! I'm using the word cute way too much in describing these miniatures, but they all are cute!

Love the segmenting and the look it gives to the finished "whatchamacallit".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Jolie0708 I love it, very creative

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, my excuse is that we are moving. When the challenge appeared I could have jumped on it but didn’t. 

Wasn’t sure about what this challenge was going to turn up for entries but as usual, the challenge was thrown down and the Team responded. 

Oh how I LOVE this group!!!!!!! 

I never want to compare challenges, but this will be a memorable one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very cool idea. Looks really good!!!


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Just a reminder that there are four more days for submissions. Voting begins on 8/25.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Woodworking Vet said:


> Just a reminder that there are four more days for submissions. Voting begins on 8/25.


Ya, ya, quit hounding me!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Tony said:


> Ya, ya, quit hounding me!!!!


The short person shouldn’t have a problem turning something their size

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> The short person shouldn’t have a problem turning something their size



Like I said before....for Tony, this is full sized....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Jolie0708 said:


> Ok, here goes nothing.... Here's my entry.
> Here's how it started and stayed for a good while. I had no idea what I was making. It's made from scraps from my pen blanks. Walnut and Ambrosia Maple. Just glued them together in a little pattern. Then squared it off. View attachment 214663
> Here is my little "whatchamacallit" with the lighter for showing its size it's 1 1/4" tall by 1 3/4"wide. Finished with Mylands Friction polish.
> View attachment 214659
> Wish I'd had better lighting! Might be able to get it in better light when I get home from house sitting. This was a fun project, I had no idea what it was going to turn out to be until I just started turning it. Then this thing appeared. Love the randomness aspect of this hobby!
> View attachment 214660



Nice. A job well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Unfortunately I've had a bunch of curve balls come up, and am in the middle of trying to sell my lathe and buy a new one. This is the best I'm going to be able to come up with before the deadline. 

Good challenge and this one is actually hollow, and includes the end of an hex key in it that snapped off inside of it while turning. No clue how to get it out! I don't have an orange lighter, so I used an orange pencil (hunter safety - @Eric Rorabaugh ) for scale. It's 1/2" x 1/2". I tried to dress it up with the lines but personally think it was better before I added them. 

Great entries so far!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Steve in VA said:


> Unfortunately I've had a bunch of curve balls come up, and am in the middle of trying to sell my lathe and buy a new one. This is the best I'm going to be able to come up with before the deadline.
> 
> Good challenge and this one is actually hollow, and includes the end of an hex key in it that snapped off inside of it while turning. No clue how to get it out! I don't have an orange lighter, so I used an orange pencil (hunter safety - @Eric Rorabaugh ) for scale. It's 1/2" x 1/2". I tried to dress it up with the lines but personally think it was better before I added them.
> 
> Great entries so far!!!!
> 
> View attachment 214808


I like it Steve! Try using a rare earth magnet to get that piece out of there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Here's mine. Kingwood form with African blackwood lid/finial. Hollowed nearly to the bottom to a thickness that I'm sure varies no more than 1/16"  1 1/2" tall and 9/16" wide.





For scale here it is next to an apple goblet that is 9/16" tall and 3/8" wide.





I don't keep any of those cheep Bic lighters around the house, they are all but useless, so here is a pic with my Scorch twin jet lighter.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben

All of the entries have been great,going to be another tough one to vote on.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Good job on those

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tony entry is still MIA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> @Tony entry is still MIA






Working on it Lou.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA

Tony said:


> I like it Steve! Try using a rare earth magnet to get that piece out of there.



Great idea, but it went out with the trash this morning. It wasn't nearly nice enough to keep and at 1/2" tall it would end up in a drawer best case scenario! That said, the challenge was great and I felt it really made me concentrate on my tool presentation and control. I'm blown away by the entries thus far and think I'll try to do others with some regularity simply to develop my skills more.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## TimR

trc65 said:


> Here's mine. Kingwood form with African blackwood lid/finial. Hollowed nearly to the bottom to a thickness that I'm sure varies no more than 1/16"  1 1/2" tall and 9/16" wide.
> 
> View attachment 214809
> 
> For scale here it is next to an apple goblet that is 9/16" tall and 3/8" wide.
> 
> View attachment 214810
> 
> I don't keep any of those cheep Bic lighters around the house, they are all but useless, so here is a pic with my Scorch twin jet lighter.
> 
> View attachment 214811


Love the addition of goblet...gee, no captured ring though!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trc65

TimR said:


> Love the addition of goblet...gee, no captured ring though!!


I considered that, for about a milli second.  

Seriously though, might be an interesting informal challenge. Everyone makes the smallest goblet they can with a captured ring. Entry fee is a nice piece of wood, and everybody who makes one sends the winner the wood....... May have to think a little bit on that one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR

Not sure i've got as steady a hand as when I made these, notice one has a captured ring...though would be easier without adding the multi-axis mumbo jumbo!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

The countdown is on…where’s @Tony  it’s ok big guy, no pressure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

He's got a little bit of time left, Damon is on the west coast, so Tony's got a couple hours and change to get pics posted...


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> The countdown is on…where’s @Tony  it’s ok big guy, no pressure


Heck, I got 6 days left!!


----------



## Woodworking Vet

Wow, everyone has great entries!!

I couldn't figure out how to do the voting poll. And I have contractors here all day today and tomorrow. Is anyone able to help set up the voting? Otherwise I'll try to do it again tonight


----------



## Tony

Well crap, I misread the initial post. Sorry Damon! I'll post a pic just for grins next week when I get it done.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

@Woodworking Vet 
Damon, don't have time at the moment to put up the poll, but if I don't see anything by about 10:30central time tonight, I'll set it up.


----------



## Mike Hill

Best laid plans - this was gonna be my entry - but when the glue joint failed 2 times, the lip exploded and the crack about 2/3 up started developing - decided to give it up. Its a Kalimantan Palm Nut I've had for some time. Tracked down a guy who sells them a few years ago and bought probably a dozen different varieties of palm nut to turn. Tagua ain't the only gol-durned palm nut you can turn!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Appears that kalimantan may not be the safest nut to turn...


----------



## trc65

Nice looking nut!

High oil content = glue failure????

Bonus points for using the architects rule in the pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

"Appears that kalimantan may not be the safest nut to turn..."

Neither is Lil Mikey after refrieds!

I've turned a couple before without problems of cracking and such. First time trying the glued on foot thing though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Nice looking nut!
> 
> High oil content = glue failure????
> 
> Bonus points for using the architects rule in the pic.


Lil Mikey lives the "scale" life. He's got 'em everywhere - all kinds - even some in his car! But now uses the on-screen one most!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

